# SANTA MITTENS



## Galadriel (Aug 29, 2012)

Here is the Pattern for the Santa Mittens I created

Enjoy


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

You are so sweet to share your awesome pattern with us. A big thank you. Just know my g-d(s) will like them for their dolls.


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 29, 2012)

You are welcome hope I have made it easy yo follow


----------



## transdolly (Nov 12, 2011)

Love these!!!


----------



## Sukes (Nov 17, 2012)

So cute thanks for sharing  xx


----------



## rutledge54 (Apr 7, 2011)

these are very sweet. thank you!


----------



## grammamary (Nov 26, 2011)

Thank you so much! I'm going to make some of these for our local food bank for the little guys.


----------



## Shamrock (Jan 17, 2011)

How cute is that!


----------



## Amaw (Nov 7, 2011)

Now that's cute!!!!


----------



## jenk57 (May 2, 2011)

Very cute. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Adorable! Nice work.


----------



## babcibert (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you, thank you, thank you, ho......ho..........ho....

Bert


----------



## drShe (Feb 1, 2012)

Great idea. Me too. Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Cute idea. Thanks


----------



## grannyknitter (Apr 19, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. The mittens are darling!


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks so much! 6 grandkids thank you too!!!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

They are really sweet! Thanks for sharing your pattern...


----------



## heloro (Nov 4, 2011)

unable to open the download


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern! They're darling.


----------



## nellbelle (Nov 6, 2012)

These are gorgeous Sueisin, I am going to have a go at them, thanks for the pattern!


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

These are soooooooooooo cute, thanks for sharing.


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Love your mittens; thank you very, very much for sharing your pattern along with your holiday best wishes on the end. A keeper for sure!!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Sueisin...Thank You....these are lovely...they remind me of the best of the simple pleasures of childhood.....I will pass the memories and simple traditions on....
julie


----------



## chrissyh (Jun 8, 2011)

love them but its summer at xmas here.daarn!!


----------



## dollknitter (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you, so sweet of you to share. I plan to Knit them for the children in the homeless shelter


----------



## Junebug5 (Nov 18, 2012)

Just one question: what size needles did you use?


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Brilliants thanks everso for the pattern


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

LOVE LOVE LOVE the Santa Mittens!!! Want the patterns, but unfortunately, unable to upload... must be something on my computer keeping me from be able to see the pattern (ughhhhhhhhhhhhh urggggggggghhhhhhhhhhh).


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you, so nice. Moon Loomer


----------



## joyceann (Oct 16, 2011)

Thank you for a wonderful pattern. I will make 3 pairs tonight. You did an awesome job!

Joyce


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

Love them! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## marieannetowells (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

The mittens are darling..Thank you for sharing...


----------



## loribell (Feb 21, 2011)

Thank you so much for your generosity of posting your adorable pattern!


----------



## didot (Aug 31, 2012)

Have to make a pair of these for the g grand daughter's goodie bag. Thanks


----------



## marainne (Jul 19, 2012)

Thank you for the adorable mittens........is the yarn the typical worsted weight we use for Winter mittens?
Thanks much
Marianne


----------



## HoneyH (Jun 4, 2012)

They look like they would be so much fun to make! Love them, thanks for the pattern.


----------



## GrammySandie (Jan 20, 2011)

These are adorable. Are they for small children or ?


----------



## Cali (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you for the great pattern... I'll make them for sure!


----------



## elissa57 (Jun 3, 2011)

These are PRECIOUS!


----------



## JanaWright (Nov 1, 2012)

I think these are so adorable! I have bookmarked it so if I ever have grandchildren I can try them but they look really hard because I am a beginner. Maybe someone could help me. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 29, 2012)

I am sorry I never mentioned what yarn I used I used Double Knit yarn but you can use other yarn to make them smaller larger etc


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 29, 2012)

I used size 3.75mm needles it says this in the pattern but did forget to mention I used double knit yarn

I dont understand why some cant download this pattern I even went on my iphone and downloaded it with no problems


----------



## angelknitter (May 20, 2011)

im sorry but i cant open the link to the download,has anyone else got the same problem x


----------



## angelknitter (May 20, 2011)

ive managed to dowload it,i right clicked the mouse and oppened into a new link and it worked,i think thats what i done haha..thanx for lovely pattern xx


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh my goodness! They are so cute!! Absolutely adorable! Thank you for sharing your pattern!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

The mittens are darling! Thanks for sharing your pattern!! Happy Holidays!


----------



## heloro (Nov 4, 2011)

Tried to download the pattern but do not why they would not download for me


----------



## kimmiesmom (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern; I have all the yarn and a GD ready for her first pair of mittens!


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 29, 2012)

Omg I'm so sorry I've made a mistake on the pattern
Row 6,7,8,9,10 is worked in red and pink yarn


----------



## heloro (Nov 4, 2011)

yes


----------



## heloro (Nov 4, 2011)

yes


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh, those are adorable. Very sweet of you to share.


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 29, 2012)

I have corrected the pattern Im so sorry for the error I made


----------



## Crafty Gardener (Aug 9, 2012)

those are so cute, thanks for sharing the pattern


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

thanks so much for the pattern. had given up hope to ever get it ... but when i got the notification about the subsequent dialog and you posted corrected version, i tried again... this time using "open in new window" and IT WORKED !!! Thanks so much. I am delighted. such a CUTE pattern.


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 29, 2012)

You are more than welcome


----------



## heloro (Nov 4, 2011)

thank you for pattern. finalkly figured out with help from kp how to download


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

Brilliant pattern --how do I make them for a grown up----yes me--I love wearing Christmassy things and these will certainly raise a few smiles


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 29, 2012)

Cast on the amount of stitches you need to fit your wrist just remember you need the same amount for front and bk


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

Sueisin said:


> Cast on the amount of stitches you need to fit your wrist just remember you need the same amount for front and bk


Thankyou !!


----------



## margaret15 (Oct 7, 2012)

i have made these for my 3 month GD and they are so cute, forgot 2 take foto though, thank you for the pattern.
Did find the pattern needed adjusting i think you forgot 2 change the stitches as you knit 2 tog, so say 28 minus the 4 decrease, think you still had 28 where it should have read 24 (this is just a idea as not sure what pattern said now) but i realised and they turned out perfect , thank you again x


----------



## Galadriel (Aug 29, 2012)

Yes I realized my mistake and put the pattern up again


----------



## craftypaws (Mar 7, 2012)

thank you these are great x


----------



## redcaboose1708 (Nov 30, 2012)

AWESOME! Mittens are the next thing on my list to learn how to make. 
Hope these mittens can be made by a beginner ( I have made several things thing past month....and have taught myself most of the stitches commonly used, Stockinette, Garter, Cable, etc.
Thanks so much !


----------



## margaret15 (Oct 7, 2012)

They are really easy, made a pair in a few hours x


----------



## msscrappyr (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this adorable pattern. I can't wait to make a pair. 
Evelyn


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank you for the beautiful mitten pattern. I am in the process of making a pair for my friend's baby but I have come across a stumbling block: Is this pattern knitted in the round? Row 2 of the mitten pattern indicates purling 13 sts with red and 13 w/white, which indicates a forth and back knitting style. If this is the style of knitting, how then would I go about joining the 'turn' side I'm sorry if I sound ignorant about this and about bothering you for info, but I would be very grateful if you could explain. Thank you for your help. Jokim


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Those are too cute. Thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## margaret15 (Oct 7, 2012)

These rant done on a round just good old fashioned sew me up job


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank you. My fault for not reading the directions carefully. I got it when I read: sew up the sides! It's been that kind of day folks.


----------



## margaret15 (Oct 7, 2012)

Just realised I had put rant and not aren't lol, I cannot knit on the round,I have a full set of needles that have never been used,it's like a foreign language for me x


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

margaret15 said:


> Just realised I had put rant and not aren't lol, I cannot knit on the round,I have a full set of needles that have never been used,it's like a foreign language for me x


I am attempting to knit these mitts and it looks like I'll have to sew both side of each mitt as I cannot figure out how to connect the red w/pink of white w/red. I'm sure it'll look allright.


----------



## margaret15 (Oct 7, 2012)

I just carried it up the sides or middle and if it looked loose when it was finished I just anchored it down with a few stitches, post when your finished, they really are easily made, and I'm not a good knitter xx good luck don't stress over them, it's a mitt xx


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Margaret,
You are too a good knitter. You are better than I ever will be. The pink baby cardi is absolutely darling and the mitt looks better than mine. Yes, the mitts are fairly easy to knit up. I am doing both at once on circs. Should be done tomorrow as I have a deadline. DD will deliver them to the baby on Fri. Thank you for the help and for instilling confidence in me to finish.


----------

